# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Xhenet.M.S. Urime për ditëlindjen! :)

## no name

Tik tak, tik tak... ora 00:00 
XHENI - Urime ditelindjen engjell! Edhe sa te doje zemra jote u befsh(101 i ke prej meje :) ), me gezime dhe te mira e kalofsh kete jete, enderrat me te bukura tu befshin realitet. :)



Te uroj nga zemra gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote.
Shendeti,fati,lumturia dhe dashuria qofshin prane teje pergjithmone!



Suksese ne shkolle, dhe cdo hap te jetes tende, edhe sa me shume pare(evra)
Gezuar,gezuar,gezuar!

Dhurata per ty;








LUTKSHXHZI

----------


## Foleja_

Urime ditelindja Xhenet M.S , shendeti fati dhe lumturia te percjelleshin kudo !

----------


## e panjohura

*Shum urime per Ty Xheni!*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime edhe 100 ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Happy Birthday Paradise 

// Dj PiRoMaN*

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Urime edhe 100 !

----------


## Renea

Te deshiroj shendet e lumturi , Zoti te ruajt!

----------


## thirsty

> *Shum urime per Ty Xheni!*


365 dite dashuri? E pjesen tjeter ne vetmi? sa e keqe 



Gezuar ditelindjen
Nje cope torte se me pelqen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mondishall

Lumturi e realizim endrrash e deshirash, jetofsh ne 100 vitet e urimit tim.

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Shëndet, arsimim të suksesshëm, dashuri pa kufi e harmoni në jetë...*

----------


## Ksanthi

Te uroj nga zemra dhe 10000000000000 vjec vogelushe .Tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat  dhe te jesh e lumtur gjithmone .Te puth fort .

----------


## fattlumi

Urime Xhenet.Edhe 100 vite te deshiroj te lumtura .Urime

----------


## tetovarja87

mikja ime:

gezuar ditlindjen,urroj qe te jetosh edhe 100 vite te tjera te mbushura plot me lumturi dhe dashuri,pran atyre qe i don dhe te duan.

Ne jete patsh gjithmon te mira,gjithmon...

edhe 100 te tjra xhenet...

----------


## kriko-38

Urime Xhenet,dhe te deshiroj gjithe te mirat ne jet .....

----------


## Vidasusi

*Xhenet M.S. 
urime ditëlindjen. Të uroj gjithë të mirat në jetë, shumë fat, lumturi, suksese dhe dashuri në vitet që po vinë.*

----------


## stern

*U befsh 100 vjece Xheni
Tu realizofshin te gjitha deshirat qe ke ne jete
Suksese shendet dhe vetem lumturi per ty dhe familjen tende
Shijo diten e sotme
Urime*

----------


## gloreta

Gjithe te mirat Xheni,  qendrofsh e forte ngahera.   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## dijetari

Urime te perzemerta ,dhe jetojsh edhe 104 vite  me te lumtura te jetes lol.

----------


## Watt

U befsh 100 vjec xhenet. :Lulja3:

----------


## Çaushi

*Shume e nderuara XHENET!*

*Eshte e pa mundur te gjej te gjitha fjalet adekuate...
aq sa eshte deshira ime... te te uroj per ditelindje
I paq te gjitha miresit e botes gjate gjithe jetes qe e ke perpara....!*

*GËZUAR PËR SHUMË MOTE.....XHENET!*
*
Prishtinë, 26.04.2011
Çaushi*

----------

